# New def leppard live album



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Has anyone got the new Def Leppard album 'Mirror Ball' Just wondered if its any good. I'll be getting it anyway just haven't had time today. Its supposed to be like a live 'best of' album.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

'Slang' has just finished on my CD player ...I would be interested to know what its like too. Have seen them twice live, awesome.


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

One of the first bands I ever saw way back on the Pyromania tour, last saw them on the X tour and havent kept up with them since. Might have a listen on youtube before I go any further.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

I've finally got the album and I'm impressed. It's a double CD album and DVD set. Its basically a 'best of' live album with a DVD (50mins) of 4 live tracks, 2 music videos and some 'behind the scenes footage. The Cds contain 21 live tracks and 3 new songs which are pretty good (only listened twice). As a fan of the band and someone who has seen them live a couple of times, I'm very pleased with my purchase! One word of warning, I was too impatient to wait so got my copy on the high street for £16.99. Its much cheaper online without looking hard I've seen it for £13.99!


----------

